# Weight Loss - My Story



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

7 weeks ago I was in a depressed state and sat in bed and sobbed a little as I was unhappy with myself and always feeling big. - My thing was I was starting to get a double chin and always felt bloated.
My knees were also sometimes in pain carrying the weight.

I'm 30 and weighted 130 KG (7 weeks ago) I'm 6"4 so did not look obese but felt it.

When I was 22 I was 107kg.

After that tearful hour in bed contemplating my position, I started dieting the very next day and eating more healthy by doing the following:

07:00 Breakfast - 3 x shredded wheat with a large pouring of semi skimmed milk
09:30 - Bananna
12:00 - Wholemeal Sandwich, Muller Light, bag of 70cal crisps
14:30 - Piece Of Fruit 
17:30 - Family Dinner (anything really that the wife is cooking but smaller portion than I normally had.
20:30 - Apple

I then eat nothing until my shreadded wheat in the morning.
I have cut out all added sugar to my diet, I hate plain water so I drink Robbinson's No added sugar orange squash during the day.
Also every Tue evening I have a large chicken kebab (grilled chicken breast with salad)

I have started going swimming twice a week and also now do badminton on a wednesday with friends.

I now weigh 117kg (have lost approx 2 stone)
My goal weight is 105-107kg.

I feel so much better in myself especially as people have started to notice my weight loss.
I can taste food better now, I sleep better, I feel more alert during the day and feel better overall than ever before. 
I need to go the the toilet a lot less.

I have actually found it easier than i thought and have trained my brain not to gorge.:thumb:

The only problem I get now is loads of farting.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations. You are doing the right thing by still eaten food you enjoy but in smaller portions


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Well done mate  
Need to kick my **** in gear to sort out my weight maybe this story will help


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Well done !.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done I managed to lose 6 stone through a similar idea and it's still off 3 years later


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

jspeed2 said:


> Well done mate
> Need to kick my **** in gear to sort out my weight maybe this story will help


As above,well done op.:thumb: I could do with shifting a stone or 3 myself. Need to exercise more and cut out the [email protected] food/alcohol,it's not easy though-the diet always starts 'tomorrow' 
Mike


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Spoke to the doctor last week also during a check up and he has validated my process but recommends I take a multivitamin tablet daily as well as cod liver oil tablet. 
Just in case the diet was restricting the fits and minerals needed.


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

Well done, I'm in my forties and have really struggled with weight all of my life. Thing is, when a bloke hits forty things start to change for the worse unless you start respecting your body and respecting the people around you. Lets not forget, a woman is in their prime in their forties! A good woman needs feeding, or else ... They get bored !

My Mother introduced me to the BLOOD TYPE diet and I've never looked back. I only put into my body what it needs; things like wheat, gluten, dairy, red meat, bananas are very bad for my blood type so I avoid them like the plague.

I eat chicken, fresh veg by the bucket, some fruits, plenty of fish and a good helping of red wine. I've weened myself of the real ale but find it hard to stick to it 

You know when you're overweight when you can't bend down and wipe the sill on your car without feeling pregnant or you've got a mop stick up your backside!

I thoroughly recommend it - here is a link to more information

http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_type_diet


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Great story, keep working hard. Don't be surprised if you hit a peak and no further weight loss after a couple of months Just shock the body with another type of exercise to re-start the process. 

Good effort and well done, keep it up.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats! Keep it up. I know the hardest is starting with it, but you did it, and are getting the results


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats to you SKY , you were ready & willing to make the move .

Gotta continue on , slowly but shurely right ! Keep it on mate .


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Good stuff! Such a good feeling when someone notices huh! 

They say 4 weeks to feel it
8 weeks to see it 
12 weeks until other people see it!

Only things I would recommend is get some nuts in there somewhere for some healthy fats - it will help you feel full.

If I'm every hungry I just eat a small handful of raw almonds and I'm good for a while!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

UPDATE 

Now weigh 114 kg - the weight loss has slowed down which I actually like.
Still keeping to the same routine.

Hope to be 105 - 107 kg by Xmas.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats ! Do you exercise a little bit also !


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Now 112kg - still going strong - on target for 107kg by xmas


----------

